# Missing key for locking fork



## jd56 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just picked up a schwinn with the locking fork and the key is missing.
Is there a replacement lockset available?
Or am I just to deal with no key and never being able to lock the fork?

Mitch, I did pickup the bike and paid alot more than I should have.
I'll email you with the particulars.

49 Black Phantom


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpromo (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice bike John! Looks all correct other than the lack of a tank. Clean up well it will? Looks it.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 16, 2012)

Are those painted S-2s or just the picture?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 16, 2012)

There is a man named Wes Pinchot in the Chicagoland area who specializes in these locks and does make keys and has locks for them.  Do a Google search and you will find him.  Roger


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2012)

rhenning said:


> There is a man named Wes Pinchot in the Chicagoland area who specializes in these locks and does make keys and has locks for them.  Do a Google search and you will find him.  Roger




Wes aka Fender Doctor is a member of this forum and can get you a key no problem. His user name is his name--Wes Pinchot. V/r Shawn


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 16, 2012)

It's possible to do the work yourself.  Pop the cap off the bottom of the fork (will require drilling a hole in it at least).  Then you can see the lock unit.  It's held in place by a small spring loaded tab.  Find this tab, depress it, then slide tumbler unit out.  Key blank is Y12 (iirc) and you can file new keys yourself.  Goal is to have the tumbler tabs line up with the body of the tumbler when the key is inserted.
Or you can contact Wes as previously mentioned by others and he'll cut you some keys.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jd56 (Sep 16, 2012)

*49 Phantom pics*

Here we go 1949 Black Phantom

















Locking Fork Cylinder





Springer yoke damage


----------



## jd56 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Thanks guys*

I appreciate the feedback. Contacting west is on the to do list....if I keep the bike.

It does have a painted front rim. The rear chromed rim is pitted and not knowing all I should about the S-2 and S-7 rim references I'm sure it should be S-2's?? 
I'll do what I can today to clean and find the rim stampings.
The rear rack and tank and key are missing.
The seller thinks he knows where the tank is and I've offered more for the bike if he can supply the item. He said he'd ask his grandfather where the key is as well. The grandfather was the original owner and is 86 now with poor memory. Rack, I forgot to ask the seller about that.

The fork is free so it's possible the cylinder was freed with a screw driver or the key is broke off in the cylinder. I don't see the any part of the key in the lock so probably the driver was used.

Disappointed to find this morning that the springer yoke has a 3/8" crack. But Xcelser says they aren't hard to find.

Well off to do some investigative work and cleanup. 
Oh and the wife wasn't too upset seing this and the 53 Wasp in the driveway.....whewwwww


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 16, 2012)

Stepping into balloons I see...
I have an original yolk I'd sell you reasonably.
Chris


----------



## jd56 (Sep 16, 2012)

*So much for thinning the herd*



scrubbinrims said:


> Stepping into balloons I see...
> I have an original yolk I'd sell you reasonably.
> Chris




Ballooners...what am I doing. Schwinns to boot.

I will contact you on the yoke. 
But is the replacement really necessary? I mean damage to an integral springer component seems catastrophic to it's function and may affect the intregrity of the component....gee, I just answered that question.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 16, 2012)

Get it out of your garage before you catch that dreaded Schwinn disease.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 16, 2012)

If you clean up the face of the lock core there is a number on it like AN422... or something like that. I have a lock smith here in Spokane that cuts them from the code and they work great. Is the old key still in the lock?


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like something evil happened to the lock mechanicsm.  Heat?  I'm guessing the lock unit is toast.  

Schwinn made repop locking units. The instructions are pretty poor, and it helps lots to have an open original to refer to while installing. And you'll wish you had a third hand.  If only the tumbler part of the unit is toast, then it's not all that hard to install.  But if the deadbolt and lever part is toast, then things get tricky.

And the locking bit is cool, but you'll almost never use it except to show it off.  

And yes, S-2 wheels in chrome are correct.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 16, 2012)

*Key lock*

HELLO FROM THE FENDER DOCTOR. 

IF YOU NEED ANY HELP GETTING THE ORIGINAL LOCK IN THE FORK REPAIRED, 
REPLACED OR A KEY MADE FOR THE CYCLELOCK IN THE FORK, I CAN HELP.

I CAN ALSO REMOVE BROKEN KEYS AND/OR CUT SMOOTH BRASS KEYS TO MATCH THE LOCK NUMBER. 

DON'T LET ANYONE TURN THE CYLINDER INTO THE LOCKED POSITION. 
YOU WILL THEN HAVE A BIG PROBLEM DIS-ASSEMBLING THE BIKE.

WES PINCHOT 
FENDER DOCTOR  
847 259 0484
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## jd56 (Sep 16, 2012)

WES PINCHOT said:


> HELLO FROM THE FENDER DOCTOR.
> 
> IF YOU NEED ANY HELP GETTING THE ORIGINAL LOCK IN THE FORK REPAIRED,
> REPLACED OR A KEY MADE FOR THE CYCLELOCK IN THE FORK, I CAN HELP.
> ...




Thanks Wes,
I'll be sure no one messes whit the cylinder. I looked a closer at what can be seen in the clyinder and it appears to be the tumblers or some still intact.
I understand that the locking system is supposed to be free only with the key in the cylinder. This front wheel is free. Possibly the tumblers are damaged by a driver or the bottom cup is damaged or the locking mech is damaged. 
Not sure if I want to open a can of worms by messing with it.
What do you or anyone else think?

JD


----------



## Xcelsior (Sep 16, 2012)

*Lock key and fork*

Do not drill the plug out.  This is a bad idea and may also cause damage to the rear of the tumbler.  If you don't send it to Wes to restore it, I'll take care of it for you without damaging the tumbler ( that is if it isn't already) or the plug.  I know how to get in there without drilling.  Like we talked earlier, your best bet is to get a key from Wes.  Let me know, you have my number.  Don't drill!  Bad advise and terrible instructions.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 17, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Get it out of your garage before you catch that dreaded Schwinn disease.




Thanks everybody.
And the disease has started eating what spare space I have already. Cant find any treatment to cure the infection...lol
Not that my PPO would cover it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 17, 2012)

Just pull the steer tube and send it off.  It looks like somebody took a torch to the lock face and this thing and dealing with the lock is going to be far from easy.

And just for the record, if you drill a hole furthest from the tumbler there's nothing to hit, it's empty space.  And you can get functional replacement caps from the auto parts store for like 50 cents.  But if you've got a guy clever enough to remove the original cap without damaging it (and it sounds like you do) then take him up on it.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 17, 2012)

*Key lock*

Pm sent today.
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like it is no longer all about the tanklights, huh jd? Looks like it's all about balloon tires and big fenderlights. Next you'll have prewars, and then a pristine wood-rim or a highwheel. i.e. this disease is progressive


----------



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ozzy....my name is JD and Im an antique bicycle addict...my 12 step program isnt working and probably need a new sponsor...anyone willing?
Heres the problem I have with this obession...I cant pass up on a chance to haggle. This may be the addiction I have a problem getting a handle on.
Looking, drooling, wanting, haggling and then loading in the truck. Usually during the ride home from the adventure was realize I dont have room for the new acquisition.  
Maybe the meeting I need to attend is the "Hoarding addiction" support group....
Still its all about the tanklights!! Im just broadening my horizons. And genres.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 19, 2012)

Mount Airy show is October 28th. Feel free to come haggle and drool all day long. I've been in touch with a few locals that want to bring out a few things that haven't been on the market in a while.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Mounty Airy NC*

300 miles and 5.5hrs...your killing me. 
How big is the show? 
Is it posted in the Swapmeet forum?

I need a trailer. Have a lot that needs to go. Need the room.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 19, 2012)

It might not be worth that drive. It would be an hour or more further than reidsville. The Mt.Airy Downtown Business Association is apparently on board and I'm getting some help advertising from several people. Also I've contacted a lot of people that will be first time attendees. But still, 5.5 hrs...I wouldn't do it, but I'm also contemplating driving 7 hours to get a bike, so maybe I would. Not sure how insane I am yet. If bikes have really driven me that far over the edge maybe I should give them up.


----------



## Gkeez (May 8, 2020)

jd56 said:


> Just picked up a schwinn with the locking fork and the key is missing.
> Is there a replacement lockset available?
> Or am I just to deal with no key and never being able to lock the fork?
> 
> ...



Try Gkeez.com we can make all the AN series keys


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 21, 2020)

WES PINCHOT ON THE CABE fndrdr ON THE BAY.
IF THE FORK HAS A SCHWINN CYCLE LOCK YOU MAY  I CAN CUT 
TWO SMOOTH BRASS KEYS TO CODE FOR IT FOR THE 'AN' NUMBER AN-1 - 500  FOR 
TWELVE DOLLARS SHIPPED.  PLEASE EMAIL DIRECT: WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM


----------

